# An experiment / Collaborative Novel



## Aosto (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a thought today, purely random, but a thought non-the-less. I think it would be a fun experiment to do a collaborative novel within the forum. 
The idea is this. 
A shared google doc is created and made open for editing to anyone who has the link.
A member of the forum (or anyone with the link) can go into the document and add to it.
Someone can start the story off, write as much as they want. A second person can come in and add to the story, not knowing the route the first person wanted to go, but adding whatever they can to make it coherent. This continues until a there is a complete novel, or until the story is finished. 
I think this would be a fun way to get everyone together and see different writing methods joined into one story. It won't be the best, obviously, but it should be fun. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it is a wonderful idea! I think everyone should write one chapter. But yeah, great! Let's do it!


----------



## Aosto (Aug 23, 2012)

Link and intro text below. 

This is an experiment in collaborative writing. Anyone with the link to this document can edit the document, so there are some rules to prevent overlapping. When there are multiple viewers of a document you will be able to chat with each collaborator. So when you open the document and see that someone else is viewing it, as a courtesy, ask if they are writing. If no one else is in the process of editing the document then have at it. 
The idea is that you write one full chapter, but if you are unable to complete a full chapter that is fine. Simply write at least 300 words playing off what was previously written. I hope that this turns into a great story from the minds of many. Enjoy.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/19sU0TFM6wTkYuGvwskreZwggbktA6ltFzEnxrRfkdeU/edit


----------



## Aosto (Aug 23, 2012)

I will let one of our more experienced writings kick it off. I am new and view this as a learning experience as well. I believe many can benefit from it.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 23, 2012)

Started off with a couple of paragraphs. I was channeling Hendrix's "All Along the Watchtower." Maybe someone could run with that. Or not.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting idea. When I get home from work I'll see what we've got and possibly make a contribution myself.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay, I added enough to get to a hand-off point. Since this is the first segment, feel free to edit what's there if you want to shift direction. Or take it out entirely and start from scratch. You won't hurt my feelings.

Some questions about ground rules. If you contribute a segment, does that mean you can't add another later? Is there a maximum length for a segment? Can you make changes to previous segments, and if so, how severe? Obviously, someone will have to correct spelling and grammar, but beyond that, will someone polish it or give it a consistent "voice"?


----------



## Aosto (Aug 24, 2012)

Add however much you like at anytime. If you feel some other persons work needs editing/redone then go for it, but try to stick to the central idea of whatever they added, assuming it makes sense.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 24, 2012)

Someone did this in the Challenges section before, but it's worth trying again.  http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/2387-chapter-challenge-story-posts.html  You can see how they did it here if you'd like.

Anyway, good luck folks!


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 24, 2012)

In my quest to overcomplicate everything, I'd like to suggest a sticky for this thread. It would collect all the plot points that are firm, or nearly so, for the project. For even more complication, it could have three levels of firmness, with Preliminary, Established, and Set in Stone. As members add to the work, they can add points to the Preliminary list and vote to promote points up or down the ladder. Someone would have to collect the votes and manage the list, in effect acting as editor.

 For instance, I started with one main character, so I would add a plot point: "One main character is a thief named Finn O'Grandly." Other contributors could add other characters, suggest different names or professions, approve of the point, or disapprove of the point. The editor would assess the voting, the point itself, and its impact on the project, and render a verdict.

I realize that's a lot of effort for what is basically a throwaway. Any thoughts?


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 28, 2012)

There is now a rough draft of Chapter 1. I have consciously left out detailed descriptions of architecture, clothing, and so forth, until there is a consensus on the type(s) of culture(s) we have here. Also, since this project is supposed to be for fun, the first main character is light hearted, flippant, and foppish.

I have tried to leave as much space as possible for others to contribute. Finn will need help, but who he interviews and who he selects is up to you. In fact, I believe I'll create a Challenge for that very thing.

The object of his mission is also left undefined, as are the potential obstacles he faces and the consequences of his success (and his failure, besides incineration that is). There may be entities interested in the same object or interested in hindering (or helping) Finn. I have some vague ideas about characters and plot lines, but I'll be interested to see how the rest of you continue this epic.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump.

Is anybody going to continue this project? Anybody at all? ... Bueller?

I'm old and behind the times. If my Chapter 1 stinks, tell me, I can take it. Someone else can reboot it.


----------



## Aosto (Aug 31, 2012)

I think we should start a new topic for the project itself. I presented the idea but am no good with details. I can contribute to the story however I'm on limited access on the weekends (family time and all) so it will have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## a dreamy walker (Sep 4, 2012)

Apologies if I'm eavesdropping, but I quite like the sound of a collaborative project - I would be more than happy to help.


----------

